# Veterans and retirement.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This had me laughing.......

Vet Caps & Morons - A veteran and an Idiot!!

Some, but not many of this august group, would doubt that our younger generations
are so historically ignorant and handicapped!

A few days ago my best friend from high school sent me a 'Viet Nam
Veteran' cap. I never had one of these before, and I was pretty hyped
about it, especially because my friend Ronn was considerate enough to
take the time to give it to me.

Yesterday, I wore it when I went to Walmart. There was nothing in
particular that I needed at the world's largest retailer; but, since I
retired, trips to Wally World to look at the Walmartians is always
good for some comic relief. Besides, I always feel pretty normal after
seeing some of the people that frequent the establishment. But, I
digress...enough of my psychological fixations.

While standing in line to check out, the guy in front of me, probably
in his early thirties, asked, "Are you a Viet Nam Vet?"

"No," I replied.

"Then why are you wearing that cap?"

"Because I couldn't find the one from the War of 1812." I thought it
was a snappy retort.

"The War of 1812, huh?" the Walmartian queried, "When was that?"

God forgive me, but I couldn't pass up such an opportunity.

"1936," I answered as straight-faced as possible.

He pondered my response for a moment and responded, "Why do they call
it the War of 1812 if it was in 1936?"

"It was a Black Op. No one is supposed to know about it."

This was beginning to be way fun!

"Dude! Really?" he exclaimed. "How did you get to do something that COOOOL?"

I glanced furtively around me for effect, leaned toward the guy and in
a low voice said, "I'm not sure. I was the only Caucasian on the
mission."

"Dude," he was really getting excited about what he was hearing, "that
is seriously awesome! But, didn't you kind of stand out?"

"Not really. The other guys were wearing white camouflage."

The moron nodded knowingly.

"Listen man," I said in a very serious tone, "You can't tell anyone
about this. It's still 'top secret' and I shouldn't have said
anything."

"Oh yeah?" he gave me the 'don't threaten me look.'

"Like, what's gonna happen if I do?"

With a really hard look I said, "You have a family don't you? We
wouldn't want anything to happen to them, would we?"

The guy gulped, left his basket where it was and fled through the
door. By this time the lady behind me was about to have a heart attack
she was laughing so hard. I just grinned at her.

After checking out and going to the parking lot I saw Dimwit leaning
in a car window talking to a young woman. Upon catching sight of me he started pointing excitedly in my direction. Giving him another 'deadly' serious look, I made the 'I see you' gesture. He turned kind
of pale, jumped in the car and sped out of the parking lot.

What a great time!

Tomorrow I'm going back with a Homeland Security cap.

Whoever said retirement is boring just needs the right kind of cap!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

would you really go after his family if he talked? :clapclap:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Got to love it when people are the gullible. It is a lot of fun though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

kiyote said:


> would you really go after his family if he talked? :clapclap:


That's classified.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yoiu should have followed him for awhile, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That's classified.


really ? wow ! that's really cool.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was in Officer basic we had a guy from the marines in it. He would start out with "in my five years in the marine corp". So we started saying "back in nam in 54". Well when someone at work mostly starts up on a rant/story I still use it. We even have one of the insterment techs. beleving I was in nam in 54. I was only born in 52 but, but she gives vary puzzled looks and goes on. I don't talk about it much, you know being there.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This story was sent to me and I wanted to share it.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

How in the h-ll can anyone be that bump ?? I'll never know


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

trial and error


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

lol I just noticed I wrote bump not dumb


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a bump mistake....we all make them...No harm no foul.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

:smile: atriot:roflmao


----------

